# Do you wash your hands before feeding all your pets?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

This is related to my other recent poll, except it's about all your pets! Not just the bettas!


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I voted "only for certain ones"...I don't wash my hands before feeding my cat but that's because I used a scoop (its dry food). I do wash them after though because her food smells like tuna haha. Actually...I don't think I do for any of them...mostly because I don't directly touch their food lol. I know that sounds really weird!! But never thought about it before haha


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

It depends...I have a cat, a dog and a fish. I use a normal dinner fork(that I would use) for both my cat and dog's food. For my fish, I use either my fingers or tweezers. The dog gets either dry food or grain free canned food. sometimes we add some extra meat--chicken breast. The kitty only gets canned grain free food(I'm all for grain free because cats are carnivores and she does a lot better on GF food than she does with halo's normal version). Also, she had dental surgery maybe a year ago? She can't get dry food because she eats it too fast and she can't chew it. She can't have grocery store cat food either because her digestive system is pretty sensitive--as in she pukes if a certain food upsets her...thus, rotting her teeth  I don't mind though, as the opened cans sits right next to the rest of our food in the fridge  

But I don't touch the canned food most of the time. If there's a residue from the dry food I will wash my hands. I use a scoop so there's really no worry.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yes I always do, not only because I wouldn't want someone feeding me something they touched with dirty hands but I am always washing my hands anyway.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I will before feeding the fish depending on what I was doing before. I typically don't when feeding the dogs. I ALMOST always wash my hands after feeding everyone.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I rarely don't wash my hands before feeding. If my hands are clean enough for me to feed myself without washing them, then they are clean enough to feed any pet without washing them. XD

But if I just came inside after work or something, then I'll wash my hands the moment my coat is off. But that's just general hygiene.


----------



## TheClaymore101 (Dec 12, 2012)

I put only for certain ones because I usually do not for my cat or my dog. I do not do it for them because i use a scoop to get the food. But for my fish I do because I put the pellets in my hands and then feed it to them.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't, to me it's silly, my hands feed me, so they can feed my animals. Plus, my animals could care less.

I DO clean my hands after I touch anything in my reptiles' cages so that includes every time I take something from the fridge and give them their meal. Before I touch the thing I took from the fridge to put it back in the refrigerator, I wash my hands, just due to prevent anything from the cages contaminating any food.

Also, if the cat wet food accidentally gets on my hands, cus it is just gross smelling like fishy cat food


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I also wash my hands after. I've even gone so far as to wear disposable gloves while cleaning my fish tanks. XD


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i always do, especially the fish. i usually do so before handling the gecko and i wash my hands right after handling the gecko.


----------

